

Guns, Government & the Fallacy of Cyber-Utopianism - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2011/01/guns-government-fallacy-cyber-utopianism.html

======
motters
I thought that cyber-utopianism died in the 1990s. If any utopians still
remain then the Egyptian shutdown should be a massive wakeup call,
demonstrating that the internet is far less resilient than many had been led
to believe. In the Egyptian case there was no possibility to "route around
censorship" if access is denied at the most fundamental level.

China, using a variety of tactics, has been quite successful at stifling the
sort of radical democratisation which the cyber-utopians of yore believed in.

